# Off Bike > Ankündigungen und Fragen zum Board >  SEO-Spam und Signaturen

## noox

In letzter Zeit haben sich ziemlich viele User angemeldet, die über Signaturen SEO-Spam betrieben haben. SEO steht für Suchmaschinen-Optimierung. 

Die haben sich angemeldet, und eine Signatur mit Links zu ihren Seiten eingetragen. Teilweise auch ein paar Posts geschrieben.

Ab sofort kann man Links in Signaturen erst verwenden, wenn man eine bestimmte Anzahl an Posts hat. Ich hoffe, dass das so funktioniert, wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe. Wenn nicht bitte melden.

----------


## Laubfrosch

darum! 
mich hats schon gewundert, was das für typen sind und was die signaturen bewirken sollen. 
beim ersten dacht ich der macht sich über manch vollgelinkte biker signatur lustig... aber als der 2. kam dacht ich mir scho das da was net so ganz rechtens is...

----------


## noox

Signaturen mit Links und von User, die weniger als 10 Posts haben, wurden gelöscht. Wenn sich die Spammer anpassen und 10 Posts schreiben, müssen wir halt das Rangers Rating oder eine Mitgliedschaftsdauer miteinbeziehen.

----------


## grunzl

noox, falls du irgendwelche software brauchst, die zb signaturen durchscannt oder so, einfach bei mir melden und ich bastel was zam. solche kreaturen gehören bekämpft  :Evil:

----------


## noox

Ich denke, vorerst solls mal gebannt sein! Danke!

----------


## mankra

Bau ein NoFollow bei Usern unter 5000  :Wink:   :Wink:  Postings ein

----------


## noox

> Bau ein NoFollow bei Usern unter 5000   Postings ein


Bin ich blöd. Jetzt wo du's sagst: Ich hab letztes Jahr extra ein Plugin für das Forum geschrieben, das genau das kann. 

www.vbulletin-germany.org/showthread.php?t=6104

----------

